# Help with first mugs please



## annalee (Jan 23, 2009)

I started up my press/printer last night. What is the cause of the lighter or faint transfer of ink in the photo? I increased the time from 45 sec to well over 3 mins (at 365 degrees) which seemed to help. I also flipped the mugs and pressed the upside down in an attempt to see if the problem was that the press was not putting enough pressure on that area, the setting on the press was just a little over 5.
The second picture shows where the finish seems to have melted and in effect run/moved/rippled. Is this the case and is due to the repeated pressing and length of heat exposure?
On the whole the mugs turned out well considering I have no background in this. I learned much of my knowledge from all of you-thank you.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

It appears the mugs have not been pressed long enough. Initially, I would suggest a longer dwell time. 

It would help to know what mugs, paper, temp. and time you are using.


----------



## annalee (Jan 23, 2009)

Ron- thank you for the quick response-
Paper: Image Right sublimation paper
Mugs: Orca Coatings from Coastal (two weeks ago)
Temp and Time in first post.
The mug pictured was at 365 degree one time at 55 seconds. Second and third time same and temp. Fourth and fifth time same temp and time again but upside down. (5 times total pressed)
The lifting of the transfer paper, laying it back down and repressing did not seem to effect the transfer process, the repeated pressing did improve the image.
I agree the time of 55 seconds is not enough, I was given this from Coastal. I have not increased the temp. yet, one variable at a time is best. 
I did another mug at 120 seconds with the same results. In the end that mug was pressed 3 times for a total of 360 seconds. The image was better than the first attempt on the first mug, but the pictures here show what is the [same] issue with all of the mugs regardless of time increases or putting the mug in upside down.

The coating that looks melted? Is this the case? Thank you for your time


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

sublimation works at 400 degrees, we do all our mugs 400 4;30 minutes cool in bucket of water, always workds


----------



## annalee (Jan 23, 2009)

Tom,
I'm willing to give it a try. Makes sense. All the posts pointed to much longer than 45 sec.
Just to verify my less than stellar math skills:
270 seconds at 400 degrees works for you, yes?


----------



## bubbasthings (Nov 29, 2008)

I also new to this game but here's what I do.

I turn the press on, heat to 400° in the mean time I print , cut and tape the transfer to the cup, when press reaches to 400° I put the mug in with medium press and time for 200 sec. When buzzer sounds off I open press pull paper set mug on metal shelve till it cools........no problems.

I used to dip in room temp water but 3 days later I was pouring hot coffee in one and it crack that happen 3 times (coastal cups) so I don't do the water any more ...no problems after


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

bubbasthings said:


> I also new to this game but here's what I do.
> 
> I turn the press on, heat to 400° in the mean time I print , cut and tape the transfer to the cup, when press reaches to 400° I put the mug in with medium press and time for 200 sec. When buzzer sounds off I open press pull paper set mug on metal shelve till it cools........no problems.
> 
> I used to dip in room temp water but 3 days later I was pouring hot coffee in one and it crack that happen 3 times (coastal cups) so I don't do the water any more ...no problems after


I use the Coastal Cups and have a cheepo press that I set at 205c (*Centigrade) *and press for 300 seconds.
No cold bath as I have cracked several mugs doing that.
I get a perfect mug every time now.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What mug press do you have? Using a George Knight mug press and Conde's 11 oz mugs..the press time is as follows: attach image to mug using Pro Spray or heat tape, then wrap the entire mug is a plain white sheet of paper, insert mug into press using medium pressure...... at 400 degrees...press mug for 5-6 mins.


----------



## annalee (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi to all and thank you. I did 6 mugs today increasing the pressure from just over 5 to just under 6 and the temp to 370 degrees, pressing the mug first 120 seconds taking it out checking that the transfer was firmly in place (rubbing the ove glove from the center out) then repressing it upside down for another 120 seconds. All were much better, but still a couple with the dull/faint spot (the transfer either wasn't done or contact was not enough to do the job). It is a Mug King press which is a Phoenix re-badged, brand new.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

We press ours for 115 seconds and then put in warm water, have never had a problem and never a crack, we use conde mugs, but just tried a mug from Johnson plastics and it worked fine, have had it in the dishwasher for the 4th time this week to see how it holds up to conde mugs

Good luck, hope you get it worked out.


----------



## bubbasthings (Nov 29, 2008)

annalee said:


> Hi to all and thank you. I did 6 mugs today increasing the pressure from just over 5 to just under 6 and the temp to 370 degrees, pressing the mug first 120 seconds taking it out checking that the transfer was firmly in place (rubbing the ove glove from the center out) then repressing it upside down for another 120 seconds. All were much better, but still a couple with the dull/faint spot (the transfer either wasn't done or contact was not enough to do the job). It is a Mug King press which is a Phoenix re-badged, brand new.


My press is a look alike Sunie (cheapie). Why dont you just do this.

1.Tape Transfer tightly to the mug.
2.Turn on heat press and set to 400°
3.When heat press reaches 400° put mug in and clamp with meduim pressure
4.set timer for 200 seconds
5. when buzzer sounds take mug out 
6. take transfer off quickly (one quick motion)
7. set on metal cake cooling rack

Once in the mug press do not remove untill 200 seconds as passed no need to keep removing mug.

As long as I stay a 1/2" to 3/4" away from handle I have no problems.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

you really do need to crank the temp up to 400 degrees...the ink doesn't fully gas out at lower temps


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to increase your temp to 400 degrees.


----------



## annalee (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow thank you, I'll increase the temp. Did some at 370 degrees but increased the time up to 4 min, came out much better, but not perfect (give or take). I also took the room temp water and sprinkled it over the mug until it stopped steaming and then slowly put the mug into the water. 
I'll post pictures later with results doing it at 400 degrees and no water, it's cold outside here I'll put them there!


----------



## annalee (Jan 23, 2009)

As a follow up: I found with this new heat press the transfers transfer completely at 385 degrees for 2 mins. Likely too well, the temp needs to come down some as the plain protective paper has a nicely browned, not tan, edge to it! I increased the pressure up to 6 and bingo-excellent transfers every time. Does anyone have any feedback on the 11 oz mugs from Coastal? They come out well, but are they hardy/strong/long lasting?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...will let you know.... as I will hopefully be trying this for the first time next week!! 
(I will hopefully have everything in hand including my Condé mugs!) 
Thanks for all of this great info!!!


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

annalee said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on the 11 oz mugs from Coastal? They come out well, but are they hardy/strong/long lasting?


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> ...will let you know.... as I will hopefully be trying this for the first time next week!!
> (I will hopefully have everything in hand including my Condé mugs!)
> Thanks for all of this great info!!!


 

...update to this post above............

Well, sunIE was out of the horizontal mug press that I wanted.....and I did not want a vertical mug press!

Soooooo.....I purchased sunIE's 4-in-1 heat press! (Like Alton Brown, I love "multi-taskers")
( Alton Brown - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


I will have a horizontal mug press and a hat press too!
(as well as a plate press and an 8.5x11 mini heat press!)

I already own a 15x15 sunIE/seiki heat press and it is great!
(but my hotronix draw press is my favorite!!!!....no burnt knuckles!)lol!

Hopefully my 4-in-1 sunIE will be here by the 25th.

I will update then.

For now I need to set up my sub-ink and my new CIS !!! (scary)


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

When you put your mug in the press and close it does it budge at all? If so you need to increase the pressure of the press. Also mine works fine at 375 degrees for 240 seconds at high pressure. Make sure you also wrap a piece of plain copy paper around the transfer paper so the dye doesn't leak out onto your press which could then transfer to other mugs.


----------



## annalee (Jan 23, 2009)

Follow up on progress:
I have returned from a trip where I was suppling a large number of mugs to a group. I sold half of what I took. A few pre-ordered but the majority of them were designs/mugs of my own creations. 
Whew what a whirlwind of work. 
>The printer head was not run for 5 days and the nozel check came out clean. I had concerns it would dry out after 4 days or so. But not this time at least
>At this point via my own experience and the lack of complaints from customers I believe the Coastal mugs do hold up well and are not fragile. I had banged two on the kitchen sink, the sink won. Out of 4 cases I have one that can't be sold (the coating clearly has a hole/spot on the rim where it's not sealed) other wise they were all good. 
>I now run the press at approx 370 degrees for 2 minutes. The transfer paper comes out the same as when I ran the mugs for 4 minutes, the ink vaporized and transfered. 
> I can tell you if you get the paper in the printer backwards the red will come out more pink (ha ha) which was not a color that had anything to do with the product/design. There went two mugs 

 I am wondering if higher heat or prolonged heat can darken the image on the mug. It would seem so as it's like burning something while cooking but we're talking ink not food. Any input?
Otherwise I would much rather of chose stickers than mugs, these things are heavy! 

Last I want to say thank you to the many active and helpful members of this forum. I really needed help, will in the future; no one here was anything but positive, going out of their way to help and share knowledge.


----------

